# Poa Control Late Season - Anything other than Meso?



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I have quite a few poa triv spots that popped up the last couple weeks, and they are thriving with the wet and uncommonly warm weather. Is there anything I can use to control their growth other than mesotrione? This late in the season I don't want any bleaching as I don't want to look at it all winter.

I'm not expecting to kill it, but if there's anything that has some effect that could slow it down and not have it take over, and I'll either glyphosate or multiple tenacity and acclaim apps in the spring and then seed.

I was thinking maybe sulfenetrazone or acclaim?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Jconnelly6b If money is no obstacle...Xonerate


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I pulled some out last month. It really seems to have helped. I'm not seeing tons of it right now, but the real test will be over the next few weeks. Usually the good grass starts going dormant, and the Triv outgrows it and becomes visible. But maybe I won't have much of it until the Spring. If that's the case, then it means I've made a dent in it with Spring killing and reseeding of spots the last few years. All I know is, come April, there is always more of it than I saw in November.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @Jconnelly6b If money is no obstacle...Xonerate


I was thinking a bottle would be $350 or so and to be honest I probably would have bought it for the amount of time I spend on this crap. But $615 sheeesh that's too much.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> CarolinaCuttin said:
> 
> 
> > @Jconnelly6b If money is no obstacle...Xonerate
> ...


Depends what your time is worth. I'm seriously thinking about it.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Babaganoosh you want to split a bottle?


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Xonerate isnt labeled to control Poa T. Why would it be considered?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@SumBeach35



I'm not sure why the suspension concentrate will control Triv but the WDG won't, more plausible is that it's simply an update of the label since the AI in each product is the same.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

@CarolinaCuttin 




This is what i was basing my info on.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@SumBeach35 Yeah the WDG label doesn't include Triv, but the SC does. I can't tell you why, probably would have to call FMC to find out.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @SumBeach35 Yeah the WDG label doesn't include Triv, but the SC does. I can't tell you why, probably would have to call FMC to find out.


Also interesting to see the active ingredient concentration differences on the two labels.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Jconnelly6b, according to Matt, Amicarbazone offers slight to moderate control of Poa Trivialis alone, worse than the moderate to good control (70-75%) that glyphosate offers in Spring.

What are you planning to mix it with to make it worthwhile and improve control?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @Babaganoosh you want to split a bottle?


80% yes. Only issue is we are going into Christmas and I just bought furniture for my living room.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Green said:


> @Jconnelly6b, according to Matt, Amicarbazone offers slight to moderate control of Poa Trivialis alone, worse than the moderate to good control (70-75%) that glyphosate offers in Spring.
> 
> What are you planning to mix it with to make it worthwhile and improve control?


Yeah that's what's in the Xonerate 2SC. It's $615 for a bottle!

I am willing to mix anything that's not mesotrione.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Jconnelly6b, did you see the new thread with video from Virginia Tech? They classify selective herbicides such as the Xonerate plus Tenacity mix, as being safe for the good grass, but only providing control in the season applied, not year-to-year. In other words, suppression; it comes back the next year.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Green yes I just caught that last night. That makes sense as it always seems to come back.

I might end up doing a full renovation next fall of the entire yard so really seasonal control is all I'm looking for this spring.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @Green yes I just caught that last night. That makes sense as it always seems to come back.
> 
> I might end up doing a full renovation next fall of the entire yard so really seasonal control is all I'm looking for this spring.


Problem is, glyphosate has an under 60% success rate in the late Summer. Renovating likely won't kill it all.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm trying to understand the 60% efficacy of gly. Is it that late summer the triv is somewhat dormant and therefore can resist the gly?
So would later fall gly be more effective? I'm considering gly then dig and sod for next year. I only have maybe a dozen spots of it. (It completely survived tenacity)


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I'm trying to understand the 60% efficacy of gly. Is it that late summer the triv is somewhat dormant and therefore can resist the gly?
> So would later fall gly be more effective? I'm considering gly then dig and sod for next year. I only have maybe a dozen spots of it. (It completely survived tenacity)


Yeah, I think that's pretty much it. But I'll save you the time...the absolute best control (sometimes even far above 70%) tends to be in the Spring rather than Fall, though I believe Fall control fell somewhere in between. Some people doing renovations deal with this by killing as many of the spots as possible in the Spring, then killing everything in the Fall to renovate, and then following up the next Spring on areas that were missed. Each round of control entailing at least 3 spray apps.

This coming Spring will be my third year doing Spring-only glyphosate apps, and it has made a significant dent in the problem. I don't expect to get 100% rid of it because I'm not renovating everything, but I do expect to get it under control so there aren't all those patches anymore. In fact, I currently am only seeing one discreet patch in the main lawn. Two years ago, there were about 50.


----------

